# What am I doing wrong?



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Ok guys I've been fishing the 3 mile bridge pier and NAS for a couple weeks now. I'm new to fishing and really don't know what I'm doing. I've tried frozen shrimp, squid, and now minnows all off a double drop rig. I've fished gulp shrimp and a gotcha. Only caught a few white trout and croaker.

I'm not fishing for anything in particular, I'd be happy with pompano, specks, reds, hell anything other than bait fish. 

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks

Brad


----------



## jacobmandel (Jul 7, 2011)

Try live shrimp smaller hook through the tail no weight as the sun goes down.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Try slowly dragging minnows across the bottom using a 1/2 oz weight rigged up carolina style. This should produce from flounders if you fish the pillars on 3 mile. Early in the morning is always good for specs. Live shrimp should produce if you can keep'em away from the pin fish.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

You can keep and eat croakers. They're quiet tasty.

Otherwise live pin fish or menhaden are really good bait for reds. Just rig em' up with a Carolina rig and you're good to go.


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the answers guys. Sad to say I don't even know what a Carolina rig is. I'll look it up and give it a whirl. I think I'm gonna get up about 530ish and head out again. I've been going as often as I can. Trying to not get discouraged


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Saltwater newbie said:


> Thanks for the answers guys. Sad to say I don't even know what a Carolina rig is. I'll look it up and give it a whirl. I think I'm gonna get up about 530ish and head out again. I've been going as often as I can. Trying to not get discouraged


Main line-barrel swivel-4-6 inch piece of mono-bead-egg weight-bead-barrel swivel-another piece of mono 2 ft or so then your hook of choice. Targeting redfish I use a 5-0 circle hook.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Did you see anybody else catch anything...? Try to fish an hour before and an hour after high tide......I saw a 5lb Spanish "sky" out of the water toady while I was on my way to Pensacola on the bay bridge......I noticed quite a few trolley rigs set out for king mackerel.....Check out what others are using to catch fish...that's whats so good about fishing on public piers...you can see what catches fish and what will not.......most people won't mind helping you out with a rigging tip or two....good luck


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

How can I keep live shrimp, well alive? Haha


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

This:


----------



## Saltwater newbie (Apr 5, 2013)

Went out this morning with live shrimp on a Carolina rig. Again nothing. It's gotta my technique. That or my location. Today I went to the NAS sea wall by port side. 

How important is line? The line I've got is probably from when I bought my crappy little pole. Any clue?


----------



## advme (Oct 4, 2013)

Again I will be comming to the Destin area on 10/20/13, I talked to some one on okaloosa pier and was told that trolley rigs weren't allowed, where are they allowed?


----------



## Dow (Jul 24, 2011)

Trolly Rigs aren't 'allowed' on any of the Florida Panhandle Gulf piers. I believe Gulf Shores, Al makes an exception for them in certain conditions though.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Saltwater newbie said:


> Went out this morning with live shrimp on a Carolina rig. Again nothing. It's gotta my technique. That or my location. Today I went to the NAS sea wall by port side.
> 
> How important is line? The line I've got is probably from when I bought my crappy little pole. Any clue?


Everything including line is 'sorta' important. I suggest you find a co-worker/neighbor/etc who fishes and do some trips with them. Preferably a talkative one:whistling:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Did you buy those double drop rigs from wal-mart or somewhere like that? If so, then that's one of your problems. Those things are made with FAR TOO heavy of line and have WAY TOO many swivels, sleaves, beads, and snaps on them. You want to tie your own rigs and minimize the hardware as much as possible.

As for line, yes it's the connection to the fish so it's one of the most important components of your system. If you fish monofilament, you should put new line on your reels once a year at least! Braid last's longer but since you're new, don't bother with the braid till you learn the basics.

Good sharp hooks are next, followed by a reel with a smooth drag as your minimum necessities. Don't buy cheap hooks just cause you get a lot of them, a few good quality hooks are much better than a bunch of cheapo's that constantly break or bend out.

Take care of your reel. Don't toss it down on the ground, always put it on something soft like your hat or a towel if you have to set it down. Also, be sure to lightly spray it off with fresh water after every fishing trip. Make sure you tighten the drag down before you rinse it or you'll force salt into the drag system. After you've rinsed it, loosen the drag almost all the way if it's going to be a few days till the next trip, this will keep the drag washers from compressing and wearing out too fast. If you neglect your reel, you'll end up with a "sticky" drag that will get stuck at the wrong moment and break off a good fish!

Lastly, if you keep catching croakers why don't you hook one through the lips or shoulder and toss him back out there? That'll get you something bigger?

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Saltwater newbie said:


> Ok guys I've been fishing the 3 mile bridge pier and NAS for a couple weeks now. I'm new to fishing and really don't know what I'm doing. I've tried frozen shrimp, squid, and now minnows all off a double drop rig. I've fished gulp shrimp and a gotcha. Only caught a few white trout and croaker.
> 
> I'm not fishing for anything in particular, I'd be happy with pompano, specks, reds, hell anything other than bait fish.
> 
> ...


I found redfish fishing to be most successful with a circle hook tied dirctly onto my line, with a live pinfish. Or try a popping cork rig.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Blood knot a 6' shot of florocarbon, then a couple of split shot 18-20" above the good quality hook. That will weed out some of the line shy fish.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Get a couple of buddies, save up some money, and do a half day trip with one of the local guides. This can give you a big head start on the " learning curve ". It would be well worth the $ 100/ man if you can pull it off!


----------

